# 4th Narnia Film: The Silver Chair



## Mindfire (Oct 1, 2013)

Looks like this is finally happening.

The Chronicles of Narnia: The Silver Chair is in the Works! - ComingSoon.net

No news on cast or release date, but here's hoping they get Will Poulter back to play Eustace. If the film does well, the remaining books will also doubtless be adapted. I'd personally like them to get the original (former) kid actors for the Pevensies to play the older versions of themselves in The Horse and His Boy and The Last Battle if possible. Enough time has passed for that to work, I think. Continuity/Fanservice bonus!


----------



## Ireth (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm excited to see if they do The Magician's Nephew. Narnia's creation scene would be EPIC.


----------



## Mindfire (Oct 1, 2013)

They seem to be following the books' publication order, so if The Silver Chair does well, The Magician's Nephew will probably be adapted after The Horse and His Boy.


----------



## Ddruid (Oct 2, 2013)

The Silver Chair is one of the few Narnia books I've read so I'm interested in seeing how this plays out on the silver screen. Man, I should get started on the rest of the books.


----------



## deilaitha (Oct 2, 2013)

I was so highly disappointed by _Caspian_ that I didn't see _Dawn Treader_.  I am not a COMPLETE purist when it comes to book to film adaptations, but there were too many problems with _Caspian_.  My sister-in-law saw _Dawn Treader_ and was surprised by how far it wandered from the book in places, completely leaving out the quest for the Narnian Lords. 

_The Silver Chair_ is one of my favorites in the Narnia series, and so I might have to go see it.

Any word on the casting for Jill or Puddleglum?


----------



## wordwalker (Oct 2, 2013)

Anyone notice how _Dawn Treader_ ended with Eustace's mother calling "Jill Pole is here"? I think of that as, in case they didn't get to make the other movies, it was a nod that in-universe the story would still be going on.


----------



## Mindfire (Oct 2, 2013)

deilaitha said:


> I was so highly disappointed by Caspian that I didn't see Dawn Treader.  I am not a COMPLETE purist when it comes to book to film adaptations, but there were too many problems with Caspian.  My sister-in-law saw Dawn Treader and was surprised by how far it wandered from the book in places, completely leaving out the quest for the Narnian Lords.
> 
> The Silver Chair is one of my favorites in the Narnia series, and so I might have to go see it.
> 
> Any word on the casting for Jill or Puddleglum?



The Caspian and Dawn Treader films were not perfect adaptations, but I felt they were still good ones. The only one that was really off was DT, which is understandable because the original story is essentially a bunch of episodic encounters with only the thread of Caspian's quest holding them together. There was no villain per ce. More suitable for a miniseries than a film. And the quest for the lords wasn't left out. They still found them all. But that quest was eventually superseded by the dark island/green mist, which became the main villain of the adaptation. A setup for the Lady of the Green Kirtle?


----------

